# test prop cycle only



## Roid rage 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have decided to do 10 week cycle of test prop only cycle

my cycle goes like this:

week 1 to10 - 150mg test e.o.d

pct week will be nolva 40 - 40 -20 - 20

clomid 50 - 50 - 50 - 50

i cannot get hold of an a.i

if there is anything that you would change please let me no this is second cycle

thanks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Roid rage 1 said:


> i have decided to do 10 week cycle of test prop only cycle
> 
> my cycle goes like this:
> 
> ...


Yes,I'd change the prop to a longer ester,whats the point in jabbing eod for 10 weeks when you don't need to?Increasing the risk of infection,abscess and scar tissue?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe add in hcg but not essential though. I've read many times there is no need to go above 20mg nolva

Interested in trying prop my next cycle


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Yes,I'd change the prop to a longer ester,whats the point in jabbing eod for 10 weeks when you don't need to?Increasing the risk of infection,abscess and scar tissue?


he's right, with a 10 weeker there is no point using prop. But...prop can be a great way to kickstart it, so why not do this, will be cheaper too:

weeks 1-10: 500mg test-E

weeks 1-4: 150mg prop EoD

weeks 13-17: clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20

- - - Updated - - -



safc49 said:


> Maybe add in hcg but not essential though. I've read many times there is no need to go above 20mg nolva
> 
> Interested in trying prop my next cycle


im kicking off a 12-week test cycle with prop alongside anadrol and it works great


----------



## braven (Sep 22, 2012)

Too long to run a prop only cycle IMO. Reduce the length or change to a longer ester and front load with prop 3-4 weeks

I would also strongly encourage that you wait until you can get an AI as a precaution


----------



## Roid rage 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

i read that prop dosnt give you much bloat, i aint that botherd about jabbing eod,

i cant get hold of an ai anywhere

maybe 8 weeks will be enough with me using prop ?

so dont go above 20mg of nolva and start clomid at 100mg for first week then drop to 50 mg the rest ?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Roid rage 1 said:


> i read that prop dosnt give you much bloat, i aint that botherd about jabbing eod,
> 
> i cant get hold of an ai anywhere
> 
> ...


prop gives you no more or less bloat than any other ester of testosterone, it depends on your diet and oestrogen control.

get an ai from United Pharmacies UK - google it

well 8 weeks makes no difference, you're cutting your cycle short just so you can justify using prop, which it still does not really.

dont go above 20mg nolva and run clomid 100/50/50/50 yes


----------



## Roid rage 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

okay i will swap the prop to test e and i will look into an ai , cheers


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

synthasize said:


> prop gives you no more or less bloat than any other ester of testosterone, it depends on your diet and oestrogen control.
> 
> get an ai from United Pharmacies UK - google it
> 
> ...


Agree with all this.Diet and AI use dictates bloat IME not ester,i'm on WC t500,WC deca and pharma oxys yet look bigger and leaner than pre cycle,why,because I eat clean and use 1mg adex ed and watch sodium intake.I'm not having a go at you i hope it doesn't sound like that,just trying to save you the hassle of pinning eod.Perhaps if a competitive BBer prepping then ester may make a difference but for you or I just go for whatever is less hassle.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Agree with all this.Diet and AI use dictates bloat IME not ester,i'm on WC t500,WC deca and pharma oxys yet look bigger and leaner than pre cycle,why,because I eat clean and use 1mg adex ed and watch sodium intake.I'm not having a go at you i hope it doesn't sound like that,just trying to save you the hassle of pinning eod.Perhaps if a competitive BBer prepping then ester may make a difference but for you or I just go for whatever is less hassle.


how much test and deca you on mate?

im running 1g test at the moment with 100mg oxys ED and have been using letro as I struggle with oestrogen control, so just wondering how much gear was paired up with 1mg Adex ED

cheers


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

synthasize said:


> how much test and deca you on mate?
> 
> im running 1g test at the moment with 100mg oxys ED and have been using letro as I struggle with oestrogen control, so just wondering how much gear was paired up with 1mg Adex ED
> 
> cheers


Funny you should ask,I'm on 1g test,500mg deca and 100mg oxys but am actually awaiting on letro arriving as despite not having bloat I've got gyno,I'm 4 weeks into cycle.Plan on taking letro until gyno clears up then tapering off onto adex and nolva then just onto adex eventually all going well.

Edit-I started off on 1mg adex eod and think that was my mistake,I've had gyno before but because I'd lost a lot of bf I thought perhaps I'd be less prone,I was wrong!its pharma adex btw.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

got ur pct's the wrong way around, supposed to do straight nolva 20mg/4 weeks, clomid 100 100 50 50


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry guys but im going to be controversial here guys and say as long as you dont mind pinning then 10 week cycles of prop is ok to do, I regularly do it as im subject to blood tests with little notice so need to get it out of my system as quick as possible, Ive even done daily jabs of pharma and been fine with no pip.

I do agree with the fact long esters dont bloat you if you diet correct, ive taken oxys 3 weeks out from a show and still been shredded and started of 16 week comp diets on sust, deca and d.bols but i personally get on with prop better for some reason i lve the stuff


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sorry guys but im going to be controversial here guys and say as long as you dont mind pinning then 10 week cycles of prop is ok to do, I regularly do it as im subject to blood tests with little notice so need to get it out of my system as quick as possible, Ive even done daily jabs of pharma and been fine with no pip.
> 
> I do agree with the fact long esters dont bloat you if you diet correct, ive taken oxys 3 weeks out from a show and still been shredded and started of 16 week comp diets on sust, deca and d.bols but i personally get on with prop better for some reason i lve the stuff


I agree mate there's nothing wrong with prop for 10 weeks as such,my point was that it's just easier to jab a long ester once a week IMO and as I said less chance of abscesses,infection etc,especially as this is only a second cycle his technique may still be a bit shaky.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my first cycle is coming to an end now, been jabbing one rip EOD for the past 12 weeks, have just over a week left, you get a bit sick of it tbh.

my next cycle will be test prop 100/eod for 10ml (3 weeks) with test400 at 400-600/week in a singular jab for 12-16 weeks i think.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Funny you should ask,I'm on 1g test,500mg deca and 100mg oxys but am actually awaiting on letro arriving as despite not having bloat I've got gyno,I'm 4 weeks into cycle.Plan on taking letro until gyno clears up then tapering off onto adex and nolva then just onto adex eventually all going well.
> 
> Edit-I started off on 1mg adex eod and think that was my mistake,I've had gyno before but because I'd lost a lot of bf I thought perhaps I'd be less prone,I was wrong!its pharma adex btw.


sounds like im pretty similar to you mate, I get gyno so easily. I am in week 3 of 1000mg test/100mg oxys and no gyno yet, taking a quarter of a tab of letro ED but dropping it down to a quarter EoD because joints are aching and since doing that sex drive has improved a lot.

Have you used aromasin? I found it the best so far but wanted to try letro as an AI because it is a lot cheaper overall.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I always run short esters.I find them to kick in quicker,seem to work better for me and most importantly they are out quicker.

I ran prop for a good 15 or 16 weeks last year and was sound.I added 50mg or half a ml of tren ace in the same pin and the results were fornominal.ran it 4 times a week,mon tue thur fri.

I also ran 5iu hyge on said days and 100mg proviron mon to fri.didn't need an AI and got very little bloat.well my face filled out as usual but body wise none.

A prop only course though as op stated..........I personally wouldn't.just adding a few little bits to it gets a lot better results.don't listen to half the folk on here harping on about 700mg of this and 800mg of that.get your diet in check and your training spot on and a little gear goes a long way........fact.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

nothing wrong with 10 week prop cycle, ive done one in the past, best results i ever had, run it by itself to and i will sure be running another one in the future.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how I can make it any clearer,im NOT saying there's anything wrong with a long prop cycle,im saying IMO I'd rather not jab eod if I don't have to.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I agree mate there's nothing wrong with prop for 10 weeks as such,my point was that it's just easier to jab a long ester once a week IMO and as I said less chance of abscesses,infection etc,especially *as this is only a second cycle his technique may still be a bit shaky*.


yes mate i agree with you on this but for an advanced user in theory short esters should be better cos they start to work strait away from day 1 to finish so your getting 10 weeks of gains rather than7 or so unless you kickstart ofcoars "Just another way of looking at it"

I didnt see the part where he said it was his second cycle btw or i may of answered different.

What I used to do in the 90s when it was all pharma was long acting ie sus deca along with d.bol ect to kickstart then arround week 6/7 id swich to short actin ie prop n winny for eg then when i finished my 12 week cycle id be more or less clean strait away, I did this all the way through my competetive career


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm not sure how I can make it any clearer,im NOT saying there's anything wrong with a long prop cycle,im saying IMO I'd rather not jab eod if I don't have to.


i know your not mate, just saying there nothing wrong with them, both have there good and bad sides.

personally I run short esters because I stop seeing gains after 8 or so weeks and longer cycles make me sick and run into the ground so I have to be on and off quicker for this reason.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes mate i agree with you on this but for an advanced user in theory short esters should be better cos they start to work strait away from day 1 to finish so your getting 10 weeks of gains rather than7 or so unless you kickstart ofcoars "Just another way of looking at it"
> 
> I didnt see the part where he said it was his second cycle btw or i may of answered different.
> 
> *What I used to do in the 90s when it was all pharma was long acting ie sus deca along with d.bol ect to kickstart then arround week 6/7 id swich to short actin ie prop n winny for eg then when i finished my 12 week cycle id be more or less clean strait away, I did this all the way through my competetive career*


Yeh mate that was what I thought was the norm,i know everyone will do it differently but is that still common practice for preps for the majority?



andysutils said:


> i know your not mate, just saying there nothing wrong with them, both have there good and bad sides.
> 
> personally I run short esters because I stop seeing gains after 8 or so weeks and longer cycles make me sick and run into the ground so I have to be on and off quicker for this reason.


Can totally see where you are coming from with this.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Yeh mate that was what I thought was the norm,i know everyone will do it differently but is that still common practice for preps for the majority?
> 
> Can totally see where you are coming from with this.


ive not compeated since 2003 but the basics are still the same as i still help get lads ready and do judging so keep involved


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

add in winny at 60mg/day


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

johnyboy said:


> I always run short esters.I find them to kick in quicker,seem to work better for me and most importantly they are out quicker.
> 
> I ran prop for a good 15 or 16 weeks last year and was sound.I added 50mg or half a ml of tren ace in the same pin and the results were fornominal.ran it 4 times a week,mon tue thur fri.
> 
> ...


So glad I saw this thread. I know loads of people who run fast acting gear and prefer it over longer esters.


----------



## Roid rage 1 (Apr 10, 2012)

i dont mind pinning if i am honest , so pct should consist of : clomid, 100mg - 100mg - 50mg - 50mg

nolva, 20mg - 20mg - 20mg - 20mg


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

im a fast acting guy now have been for a while i feel terrible on slow esters and feel nothing on them as such i stay on now for around 4 to 6 weeks and gain more in that time than i would on 12 weekers,i only run around 400 to 600mg a week with winny or oxys before i was doing a gram a week just daft.

next course for me 6weeks

test p 450mg a week

100mg winny a day.


----------



## ricky1980 (Aug 9, 2010)

gonna run test prop cycle myself ... not been on gear for a good year now ( new baby not been training much ) test prop ROHM labs 200mg am thinking of every other day @ 1/2ml this be anough or should i just go for 1ml every other day ? never done test prop cycyle b4 ... ( reason for running prop its in out of system quick as work do random drug test dnt think will look for gear but just to be on safe side reason am just running test prop alone


----------

